# What's ok to put in your enclosures.



## Vash71 (Nov 15, 2017)

I was just wondering what everyone put in for decoration and if it had any long term effects on the It's. I'm talking about anything from g.i. Joe's to different types of resins things like that.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Nov 15, 2017)

Cork bark
Substrate 
Water dish

I used to add plants but not anymore, the tarantulas don't benefit from them, especially terrestrials. Every silk plant I had I threw out.


----------



## Gossamer (Nov 15, 2017)

I'd just make sure there's nothing sharp the Tribbles may potentially fall on. And nothing heavy, because if they burrow under the decoration, it could collapse onto them. I guess it would be helpful if you let us know whether you're decorating for an arboreal or terrestrial enclosure.

edit: I realize my phone autocorrect has revealed the trekkie in me. Apologies, I meant tarantula*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## beaker41 (Nov 16, 2017)

If I've got a borrower I will bury an upside down plastic cup under he water dish, that way they can't worry me completely excavating under it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 16, 2017)

beaker41 said:


> If I've got a borrower I will bury an upside down plastic cup under he water dish, that way they can't worry me completely excavating under it.


Cork bark works great as well, for terrestrials and arboreals alike. It's practically weightless and very mold resistant. Plus it gives the enclosure a more natural look.


----------



## WoofSpider (Nov 16, 2017)

I just stick to aquarium plants and decorations. And that's only to make the enclosure more aesthetically pleasing or to provide anchor points for species that like to web a lot.

All of my enclosures also get cork bark and sphagnum moss. Both of those are extremely mold-resistant, making them ideal.


----------



## Ellenantula (Nov 16, 2017)

For most of mine, they receive deep-enough substrate, a hide and water dish.
I use fake plants more with arboreals and heavy webbers -- so they have anchor points.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 16, 2017)

Bark from outside. No need cleaning it imo. 

Cork of course is fine.


----------



## WoofSpider (Nov 16, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Bark from outside. No need cleaning it imo.
> 
> Cork of course is fine.


Are you in an area where you don't have to worry about pesticide exposure? I certainly would not be willing to risk using any old wood from where I live. Every other lawn has a "pesticide applied" warning sign on it.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 16, 2017)

WoofSpider said:


> Are you in an area where you don't have to worry about pesticide exposure? I certainly would not be willing to risk using any old wood from where I live. Every other lawn has a "pesticide applied" warning sign on it.


Well, yeah... 

I use pine in a cage or two as well. That whole thing's a myth.


----------



## Lil Paws (Nov 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Well, yeah...
> 
> I use pine in a cage or two as well. That whole thing's a myth.


I've actually considered using branches and bark from my back yard given we don't spray, but would I need to bake the wood to kill any potential parasites that may be hanging out on it?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lil Paws said:


> I've actually considered using branches and bark from my back yard given we don't spray, but would I need to bake the wood to kill any potential parasites that may be hanging out on it?


That's always recommended, never know what kind of funky stuff could be inside. Be sure to pick wood that is very dry as well, anything slightly moist will start to mold quickly.


WoofSpider said:


> Are you in an area where you don't have to worry about pesticide exposure? I certainly would not be willing to risk using any old wood from where I live. Every other lawn has a "pesticide applied" warning sign on it.


 Exactly, there are several golf courses nearby where I live. And pesticides can travel surprising distances through wind currents in the air. I'm not taking any chances with my spiders.


Venom1080 said:


> Well, yeah...
> 
> I use pine in a cage or two as well. That whole thing's a myth.


Pesticide exposure isn't a myth man, it's very real. So real that many insects are being killed by the thousands, most notably the pollinators, like the hony bee.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lil Paws said:


> I've actually considered using branches and bark from my back yard given we don't spray, but would I need to bake the wood to kill any potential parasites that may be hanging out on it?


No, leaving it like you found it is fine.

Dry or wet, doesn't matter. You can let it dry out before use. I def wouldn't bake it. You're getting all sorts of free cleaners and good bacteria on that wood.

@Nightstalker47  I agree. Poor choice of words. I specifically meant the baking and cleaning of "wild-caught" wood.


----------



## Vash71 (Nov 23, 2017)

I guess I need to more clear. I asking about odd things not cork bark and things produced for critter enclosures.I asking about different plastics like action figures, models.


----------



## Lil Paws (Nov 23, 2017)

Vash71 said:


> I guess I need to more clear. I asking about odd things not cork bark and things produced for critter enclosures.I asking about different plastics like action figures, models.


Good question. My husband wants to do this. He wants to put miniature people running away and screaming in the enclosure. I told him he has to get his on Ts if he wants so badly to "decorate." 

We currently have a couple of tiny wreaths that say "Merry Christmas" hanging on our T's enclosures, but we put them on the outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Nov 24, 2017)

I keep it simple.   Fake foleage and non wooden hides so when it gets wet or humid they don't mould.  Rocks, I just cover the edges with subturate and I buy the flat rock sets and a water dish.


----------



## Lil Paws (Nov 25, 2017)

Okay, okay. Someone here may correct me, but I'm going to guess if you want to do something like action figures—as long as it is safe for children (as in it's actually sold at a toy store)—it probably isn't going to be toxic for a T. A lot of toys are supposed to be benign enough to go into kids' mouths. Now, if this is an action figure that you can't find a toy store, that may be different. Some are just made for collectors and they may have more chemicals. Those would explicitly be sold online or in comic shops. I would avoid anything with an offgassing smell to it as well. It may also be wise not to use anything made in China prior to 2008 as there is a risk of lead. 

Another issue to consider is most action figures are made from hard plastic which could be potentially dangerous if your T falls so make sure there is little height between the action figure and the ceiling of the enclosure and stay away from anything with pointy pieces. If there's a toy you want to put in there that seems questionable for your T's safety, just use it to decorate the outside of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 25, 2017)

Lil Paws said:


> Okay, okay. Someone here may correct me, but I'm going to guess if you want to do something like action figures—as long as it is safe for children (as in it's actually sold at a toy store)—it probably isn't going to be toxic for a T. A lot of toys are supposed to be benign enough to go into kids' mouths. Now, if this is an action figure that you can't find a toy store, that may be different. Some are just made for collectors and they may have more chemicals. Those would explicitly be sold online or in comic shops. I would avoid anything with an offgassing smell to it as well. It may also be wise not to use anything made in China prior to 2008 as there is a risk of lead.
> 
> Another issue to consider is most action figures are made from hard plastic which could be potentially dangerous if your T falls so make sure there is little height between the action figure and the ceiling of the enclosure and stay away from anything with pointy pieces. If there's a toy you want to put in there that seems questionable for your T's safety, just use it to decorate the outside of the enclosure.


Never forget that what is harmless to humans can very well be harmful to invertebrates. 

In fact, I think things like candles, sprays, and all the other crap that people use are all questionable. 

I keep it natural, I don't burn candles or use weird sprays or anything like that.  The only exception is Febreeze when necessary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Nov 25, 2017)

I've made very nice naturalistic set ups for my spiders and they just tear it up and redo the cage to their liking. They will do the same to your toys and worse case the toy could puncture them. There is no need to put stuff like that in a spider tank, they certainly don't get any enjoyment out of it. Of course putting them on the outside of the tank could be fun, like some army men getting ready to assult this giant spider's territory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lil Paws (Nov 25, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Never forget that what is harmless to humans can very well be harmful to invertebrates.
> 
> In fact, I think things like candles, sprays, and all the other crap that people use are all questionable.
> 
> I keep it natural, I don't burn candles or use weird sprays or anything like that.  The only exception is Febreeze when necessary.


Candles, sprays, and such are not sold in children's toy stores.

When it comes to toxins, children's toys have much tighter rules than most things. Baby toys are usually safest—though I can't imagine why a T owner would put one in an enclosure. I've seen them repurposed at rescues and the zoo I volunteered for (often for birds and small mammals). And while the animals who used them were vertebrates—they were also extremely sensitive to chemicals (especially birds). I also have done some toy/action figure collecting myself and learned a little bit this way.

I personally would think very carefully before putting anything different in my T tank (and I prefer mine to look natural), but I honestly think most newer kid's toys (when it comes to chemicals) are as safe as or even safer than a fake plant.

Over chemicals, I'd be more concerned about whether my T could get injured on it (especially if there are pointy parts) and how much of a PITA it would be keeping clean or giving prey another place to hide.


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 25, 2017)

Lil Paws said:


> Candles, sprays, and such are not sold in children's toy stores.
> 
> When it comes to toxins, children's toys have much tighter rules than most things. Baby toys are usually safest—though I can't imagine why a T owner would put one in an enclosure. I've seen them repurposed at rescues and the zoo I volunteered for (often for birds and small mammals). And while the animals who used them were vertebrates—they were also extremely sensitive to chemicals (especially birds). I also have done some toy/action figure collecting myself and learned a little bit this way.
> 
> ...



One can never be too cautious is all I meant.  

And the candles/sprays was a different example adding to the topic.  I realize it's not the same risk as a pointed object would be.  Or one that could leak something into the substrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lil Paws (Nov 25, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> One can never be too cautious is all I meant.
> 
> And the candles/sprays was a different example adding to the topic.  I realize it's not the same risk as a pointed object would be.  Or one that could leak something into the substrate.


I understand. It's amazing how some things that are benign to us can hurt animals, isn't it? 

What I'm saying I think chemicals on most kid's toys (newer ones especially—certain kinds from China prior to 2008 do have lead) are probably not going to be an issue as long as long they have no offgassing smell and sold in stores that sell to children (versus only collector's comic book shops), because of tighter regulations on toys. 

Toys are regulated to be in children's mouths or touched by sensitive thinner skin. Fake plants are not. This is why I say toys sold in places for kids are probably as safe or safer than plastic plants when it comes to chemicals. 

However—like you—I'd be most concerned about injury as a lot of action figures have pointy parts and are made of hard plastic. That's a safety concern. 

If the OP takes this into consideration, they may be able to decorate with some toys. It may not be something you or I care to do with our Ts' enclosures, but I can't judge someone else's aesthetic choices as long as they take into consideration safety for their pets first.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

